# Small Footprint Full Range Class D/AB for High End Components



## e46SQ (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi guys,

I need your advice for an amp for my mids and tweeters. Morel CDM880 and Morel Piccolos. I want to run a dedicated amp for them.

Since they are just mids and tweeters, I figured I could get away with a small footprint "invisible" amp due to small power requirements. I have fully blinged out my trunk with my current setup  Now that I want to go active with the new components, adding another amp will require complete redesign of my car trunk. Therefore I'm looking for small footprint amps which I can hide away in a corner.

I'm currently looking at the Pioneer PRS-D800 amps. I know this topic has been chewed up and spit out many times before but for this specific case I would like to know your valuable opinions before I pull the trigger:

1. Is an RMS rating of [email protected] enough to power both CDM880 and Piccolos to their full potential?

2. In terms of absolute sound quality, is a Class-D amp recommended? Can a "Reference" PRS amp compete with a good/reference AB amp for such high end mid and tweeter components?

3. Mythbusting: I've heard that modern Class D full range amps can easily compete in the audiophile crowd but have different sound characteristics/tonality than AB amps. Class D amps sound more neutral/sterile compared to AB amps which sound more warm/organic. Is that really the case or nothing some good Eq from my Bit One can't fix?

4. My 6.5 midbass drivers (AF GB60) will be powered active by a Precision Power PC650.2 amp, so will there be and issue with tone matching at the crossover point?

To all the amp gurus, waiting to hear more about this. CHEERS !


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

1) Do u have a budget? 

2) Have u thought about replacing ur other amp & just running 1 amp for ur whole front stage? A very small footprint amplifier comes to mind....the xd800/8v2 from JL Audio. 

***also takes care of the matching amps issue***

(Yes it’s class D) but it performs ABOVE expectations. 

U could run this amp as follows:

75x2 to tweets (channels 1&2)
75x2 to midranges (channels 3&4)
200x2 to midbass (channels 5,6,7,8 bridged) 

Just a suggestion. I’m sure more are to follow #cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e46SQ (Apr 18, 2016)

Appreciate the quick response. The thing is I have the full amp setup already designed and fixed in my trunk.

1 PP PC650.2 for passive fronts
1 PP PC650.2 for passive rears
1 Alpine MRX M110 for IDMax 15
Audison Bit one

They're so tightly packed and symmetrical that there's no room to put in the JL amp without completely redesigning the trunk. That's why I need a hideaway amp maybe to place under my front seat.

I will also upgrade to Helox DSP Pro MK2 for the 2 additional outputs.

I'm attaching a photo to give you an idea.

Cheers


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Xd400/4v2....super small....fits right under the seat. Had one in my small Honda and it didn’t take up any space. Great sound as well. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Zapco ST-4X SQ! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

I would think unless you are going ultra high end, you wont notice the difference between class D and class AB. At this point in my life, the space and efficiency class D provides has more benefit than trying to eek out the very last bit of SQ that I probably would never notice. The only real way to know would literally mean to A and B two different amps in your car to see or hear the difference if there is any. Anything beyond that is just assumption


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Check out the new Dayton DSP. Much cheaper and better reviews 

https://www.parts-express.com/dayto...nal-processor-for-home-and-car-audio--230-500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ominous (Apr 21, 2017)

I've got a JL VX800/8i under the front seat of my 2013 Accord coupe. Drives my entire system (including a 12" sub in a ported box). Looks great if you want to show it off, but is the perfect size for a stealth install. 

I don't think you'll notice any difference in SQ with the newer class D amps. Given it's advantages in size and efficiency, I don't see myself switching back to class AB.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

I was a skeptic at first but the Biketronics amps are solid small footprint amp for your tweeters and mids.

Zero noise floor and dynamic headroom. BT4180 is 4 x 180 watts and uses Hypex UcD modules for class D which are highly regarded as “reference” grade in the home audio scene. THD of 0.05% and flat linear response throughout the entire audio band. Made in the USA with lifetime warranty.


----------



## mcgsxr (Jul 19, 2018)

I am happy running my Clarion XC1420 bridged to my Focal K2 components (180wpc x 2). The 3x9 inch size is a super bonus!


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

The difference you will notice between cheaper and more expensive or poorly designed vs better designs may be in noise rejection in my opinion and just maybe. I have several class D and AB amplifiers between three different vehicles.

I also have a Pioneer PRS-D4200F, Pioneer D9500F, D8601, several Alpine class AB, NVX, and so on. I can’t tell a difference between them. I even swapped the much cheaper Pioneer D9500F with the PRS (same rated power output) and couldn’t tell the difference. The only amplifier I can clearly tell a difference between a cheap class D and AB is with my 25 + year old Japan made Alpine 3548 and only against a NVX MVP1 playing a JLW3V3 subwoofer with the Alpine being bridged. That Alpine just sounds richer and fuller with better defined bass than the NVX and the NVX is rated for more power with a bigger fuse. 

I know it’s not highs and mids but there was a difference none the less. I also had that 3548 running a component set back in 2014 and the first time I tried it I was blown away. When I switched to the PRS class D I didn’t notice a difference, which was good.

Edit: I will say in my opinion that once you get to a certain quality level in amplifiers (which today can be as low as $140 for a 75w x 4) that upgrading them for more SQ just isn’t worth it. Not saying there isn’t a difference, just that it’s so small that a lot of people wouldn’t notice it. 

There are far greater gains to be had by paying attention to proper tuning, door/enclosure treatment, driver selection, and driver placement. The difference alone in distortion characteristics between drivers can be easily heard over the tiny small differences between amplifiers. Swap speakers and most will notice, swap that $200 4 channel for the $600 and ahhh maybe, maybe not, but likely not if I didn’t tell you I swapped them and set the gains exactly the same.


----------



## e46SQ (Apr 18, 2016)

Thankyou everyone for all your replies. I guess then Class D and AB amps do not have any discernible difference after a certain price/quality range. I'll check out the amps you guys mentioned. I have a long shopping list ahead of me: Piccolos, CDM880s, GB60s, Helix DSP Pro Mk2 with Director. So I'll try to save some dough on the amps in order to stay in budget. Im thinking of the PRS-D800s or the Zapco ST-4X SQ.

Another question. How much power should I put into those mids and tweets? They're rated at 100W RMS and 220W RMS each @6 Ohms. That's insane !!! I don't wanna burn them or something. Any advice would be highly appreciated.

Cheers !


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

No way those will ever see 220 watts on music power alone and I'm basing that off this article from Audiofrog. https://www.audiofrog.com/community...se-and-why-your-tweeters-never-get-150-watts/


----------



## e46SQ (Apr 18, 2016)

Wow awesome read ! thanks !


----------



## geogena (Jul 8, 2009)

Why not get the Helix P Six DSP MK2 instead of the DSP pro MK2 so you get the to amplify the tweets and Midrange. The power of the P six is more than enough to drive the TW, MR and MB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e46SQ (Apr 18, 2016)

Is the P Six DSP MK2 as powerful and versatile as the DSP Pro MK2?

Also even if I did get the P Six DSP, it limits my tuning only to the front stage. The DSP Pro will let me tune my whole system, including the rear comps as well as subwoofer.

Also SQ-spec wise, the DSP Pro is much superior including a better D/A converter, SNR, output voltage, etc.


----------



## geogena (Jul 8, 2009)

I agree with the DSP Pro. I myself will go that route but I was just offering you an alternative since space is a concern. Tuning wise the P Six can hold on its own. The specs is more than enough to bring out the proper xover points and time alignment. Depending who will do the tuning. I have seen an install just using the DSP.2 and it sounded better than the DSP Pro install. For me a big factor is gear matching and tuning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geogena (Jul 8, 2009)

Also, I am not fond of running rear fills. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geogena (Jul 8, 2009)

However, you can run the 3 way front +rear and a Sub with the 8 ch P Six. 
https://www.audiotec-fischer.de/en/helix/amplifiers/p-six-dsp-mk2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e46SQ (Apr 18, 2016)

My bad, didn't notice the extra 2 output channels for DSP. But I'll still need an extra channel for my setup lol.

Channels 1-6: Front 3-way active
Channels 7-8: Rear 2-way passive / coaxials
Atleast 1 more channel for subwoofer

Please correct me if I'm wrong or if there's a better solution. Cheers!


----------



## geogena (Jul 8, 2009)

e46SQ said:


> My bad, didn't notice the extra 2 output channels for DSP. But I'll still need an extra channel for my setup lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can get a small mono amp for sub. Anyway the P Six has a subout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geogena (Jul 8, 2009)

Taramps the class D Brazilian amp has a small foot print but very powerful for its size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Rears can be ran mono in the DSP. Only require 1 channel. Then channel 8 for sub  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> Rears can be ran mono in the DSP. Only require 1 channel. Then channel 8 for sub
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No.. mono rear fill wouldnt be useful

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ominous (Apr 21, 2017)

For what you want to do, I see two options:

The VX800/8i gives you 8 channels of amplification and 10 channels of DSP. You can power 3 way from components plus rear fill, then use the 2 preamp output channels to run a separate sub amp. 

Or you can go with the Helix DSP Pro (or any other DSP offering 10 outputs) which would also give 10 DSP channels, but would require separate amplification.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> No.. mono rear fill wouldnt be useful
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk




How would it “not be useful”? Plenty people running their rears mono with no issues.........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banshee28 (Mar 23, 2006)

Using a P6 high/mid/mb/sub-out (to sub amp). Love it! Excellent SQ to me and clean install.


----------



## Rainstar (May 22, 2017)

In terms of high end
the only class A/AB with a small foot print for tweeters/midrange I could suggest are the Sinfoni 60.1HD monoblocks 

It does pure class A up to 50watts and switches to AB at higher. Since its two small amps instead of one small amp foot print would be double.

I know where to find a pair.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Rainstar said:


> In terms of high end
> the only class A/AB with a small foot print for tweeters/midrange I could suggest are the Sinfoni 60.1HD monoblocks
> 
> It does pure class A up to 50watts and switches to AB at higher. Since its two small amps instead of one small amp foot print would be double.
> ...


There’s no way those are class a to 50w. Idle current on those is <2a, for them to be class a to 50w the idle current would need to be 14a at minimum.


----------



## e46SQ (Apr 18, 2016)

ominous said:


> For what you want to do, I see two options:
> 
> The VX800/8i gives you 8 channels of amplification and 10 channels of DSP. You can power 3 way from components plus rear fill, then use the 2 preamp output channels to run a separate sub amp.
> 
> Or you can go with the Helix DSP Pro (or any other DSP offering 10 outputs) which would also give 10 DSP channels, but would require separate amplification.


Yep I agree. The VX800/8i looks good and would be perfect but the output is limited to [email protected] For the AF GB60 midbass drivers that might be a little low maybe inn terms of dynamics at loud volumes and I love my music loud !

With my current amps, I'll have [email protected] I just need 4 more channels of amplification for going active 3-way from my current passive 2-way setup in the front stage. Maybe people misunderstood me or I wasn't clear but I don't want to remove the current setup in my trunk and replace it all with one 8 channel amp. I was just looking for a small-ish 4 channel amp for the new mids and tweets which I can put under the front seats or something without touching the setup in my trunk. Only change there will be to directly replace the Bit One processor with the DSP Pro for the extra 2 channels. with everything else remaining same.

Then the 2 channel PC650.2 amp for my current 2-way passive front stage Hybrid 602s will now be dedicated for the active midbass GB60s and an additional amp (4-channel) small enough to be mounted anywhere else in the car will be installed for the Piccolo tweets and CDM880 mids. The rest of the setup remains untouched. The Morel Hybrid 602s from the front will be shifted to rear fill and my current old ass crap rear fills will be thrown out once and for all lol.

That's where I needed the advice for - the amp for the mids and tweets, and so far I have gotten great responses! Cheers!


----------



## e46SQ (Apr 18, 2016)

Rainstar said:


> In terms of high end
> the only class A/AB with a small foot print for tweeters/midrange I could suggest are the Sinfoni 60.1HD monoblocks
> 
> It does pure class A up to 50watts and switches to AB at higher. Since its two small amps instead of one small amp foot print would be double.
> ...


Sorry bro way out of budget but one can only dream ... and drool 

And are you sure those qualify for small footprint lol? I was thinking more like the Pioneer PRS D800 (x2) or the Zapco ST-4X SQ sizes.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

For the price.....u can NOT beat this amp. If u have any questions, check out the amplifier shootout done by Matt Hall 

https://www.sonicelectronix.com/ite...FEw9P3oppwZv2zwYplUjCy5jhP9I7oAkaAlxVEALw_wcB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ominous (Apr 21, 2017)

A 4 channel to run highs and mids in a 3 way active front opens a lot of options. You don't need to worry about the power as these particular speakers won't need much to get loud. I'd be more concerned with the size to make sure it fits under the seat, but that still leaves you with ton's of options.


----------



## e46SQ (Apr 18, 2016)

MrGreen83 said:


> For the price.....u can NOT beat this amp. If u have any questions, check out the amplifier shootout done by Matt Hall
> 
> https://www.sonicelectronix.com/ite...FEw9P3oppwZv2zwYplUjCy5jhP9I7oAkaAlxVEALw_wcB
> 
> ...


Wow for the price it looks too good to be true ! Just might go for it ? THANKS !!!


----------



## geogena (Jul 8, 2009)

DLS CCi44 class AB amp. Just a foot x 5in footprint. More than enough to power your TW and MR. 

http://www.dls.se/en/car/prod.html?produkt=en_1313


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e46SQ (Apr 18, 2016)

Dear Lord the plot thickens ! My brothers in LA now and he's supposed to come back with the GB60, Piccolos and CDM880. His friend is there who's an audio nut (apparently) and after hearing about the setup I want he's insisting to go with Hybrid Audio especially L1PRO R2 instead of Piccolos and L3PRO instead of CDM880. He swears they are better and L3 can go much lower than the CDM880 for the full vocal range. Say's will cost me roughly the same or maybe even less. 

I would ask you guys but that's probably for another thread :knife:


----------



## geogena (Jul 8, 2009)

e46SQ said:


> Dear Lord the plot thickens ! My brothers in LA now and he's supposed to come back with the GB60, Piccolos and CDM880. His friend is there who's an audio nut (apparently) and after hearing about the setup I want he's insisting to go with Hybrid Audio especially L1PRO R2 instead of Piccolos and L3PRO instead of CDM880. He swears they are better and L3 can go much lower than the CDM880 for the full vocal range. Say's will cost me roughly the same or maybe even less.
> 
> 
> 
> I would ask you guys but that's probably for another thread :knife:




I still prefer the Morels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

MrGreen83 said:


> For the price.....u can NOT beat this amp. If u have any questions, check out the amplifier shootout done by Matt Hall
> 
> https://www.sonicelectronix.com/ite...FEw9P3oppwZv2zwYplUjCy5jhP9I7oAkaAlxVEALw_wcB
> 
> ...


Typical Sonic, list the max power only of 150 watts x 4 when the amplifier is rated for 70 watts rms x 4. https://www.crutchfield.com/S-oDZNLCvUPVv/p_158XMGS4/Sony-XM-GS4.html


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

V8toilet said:


> Typical Sonic, list the max power only of 150 watts x 4 when the amplifier is rated for 70 watts rms x 4. https://www.crutchfield.com/S-oDZNLCvUPVv/p_158XMGS4/Sony-XM-GS4.html




70x4 is plenty for tweets and mids....(I sent the Sonic link so he could save money on the open box) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

MrGreen83 said:


> 70x4 is plenty for tweets and mids....(I sent the Sonic link so he could save money on the open box)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is definitely true.


----------



## cgm246 (Jun 27, 2011)

My 2 cents...I was up on the Class D units, but went to a AB/D amp and noticed a difference right away! I think it sounds "warmer" and not "sterile"or flat like the Class D. But, I will say the Class D I was using may have been older tech than the current crop of Class D's popping up in the last year or two. (I was using a Kenwood X801-5 Class D amp, I think it was originally released 3-4 yrs ago to the market)


----------



## Bizarroterl (Aug 5, 2009)

If you're looking at high end then the Biketronics amps.


----------



## fury (Dec 12, 2007)

Focal FPX looks pretty damn small for its power output.


----------



## e46SQ (Apr 18, 2016)

So far I think the best one overall is the Sony XMGS4. [email protected] Ohms, very high frequency range, very good SQ and cost only $250 (saw $160 for open box). Now I'm just thinking what's the catch?


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Haven't seen anyone mention the JL Audio RD series anywhere, so I will, JL Audio RD400/4. It does a tested 63 watts x 4 at 4 ohms and is very small, and bridgeable (can't remember that rating). Most people run them bridged. $300ish retail. They are very clean.


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> For the price.....u can NOT beat this amp. If u have any questions, check out the amplifier shootout done by Matt Hall


Maybe I'm a little slow on this one. Why are you referencing that amplifer shootout and quoting this Sony amp? I only found one shootout and the Sony wasn't included.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

nyquistrate said:


> Maybe I'm a little slow on this one. Why are you referencing that amplifer shootout and quoting this Sony amp? I only found one shootout and the Sony wasn't included.




Then yes you’re a little slow. There were more than 1 Amplifier shootout done by Matt Hall sir. Did you come to this post to check the credibility of my post....or did u come to help the OP? 

“Take it for what it is worth... Matt Hall ranked the Arc XDi 450.4 in Tier C and the Zapco ST-4X SQ in Tier A when he did his "High Value Amplifier Shootout" earlier this year. His other Tier A amps were the Sony XM-GS4 and DLS CC44”

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizarroterl (Aug 5, 2009)

MrGreen83 said:


> Then yes you’re a little slow. There were more than 1 Amplifier shootout done by Matt Hall sir. Did you come to this post to check the credibility of my post....or did u come to help the OP?
> 
> “Take it for what it is worth... Matt Hall ranked the Arc XDi 450.4 in Tier C and the Zapco ST-4X SQ in Tier A when he did his "High Value Amplifier Shootout" earlier this year. His other Tier A amps were the Sony XM-GS4 and DLS CC44”
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the shootout a secret? If you want to help post a link.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Happen to have a link to the most recent shootout?


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Bizarroterl said:


> Is the shootout a secret? If you want to help post a link.




I don’t see it on FB anymore but if you google “high value amplifier shootout” you’ll see references to it. Here’s another

https://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/402489-jl-rd900-5-5-channel-amp.html

Guess sometimes u just gotta be “in the now” when stuff happens. Doesn’t always last online forever apparently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizarroterl (Aug 5, 2009)

So maybe nyquistrate isn't a little slow.


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> Then yes you’re a little slow. There were more than 1 Amplifier shootout done by Matt Hall sir. Did you come to this post to check the credibility of my post....or did u come to help the OP?
> 
> “Take it for what it is worth... Matt Hall ranked the Arc XDi 450.4 in Tier C and the Zapco ST-4X SQ in Tier A when he did his "High Value Amplifier Shootout" earlier this year. His other Tier A amps were the Sony XM-GS4 and DLS CC44”
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No offense intended, I even took the blame stating that perhaps I didn't understand. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ttqllik75sefne2/High Value Amplifier Shootout.pdf?dl=0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I couldn't find that shootout on the Sony amp either. oke:


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

V8toilet said:


> I couldn't find that shootout on the Sony amp either. oke:




https://www.dropbox.com/s/ttqllik75sefne2/High Value Amplifier Shootout.pdf?dl=0 :UNpoke: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks MrGreen83, This makes me take a few steps back and rethink my belief that there is not much if any difference between different amplifiers within the same quality/class. The only amplifier I have ever been wowed by when I switched it with something else (cheap class D) was my 25 + year old Japan made Alpine 3548. I might have to do some AB testing this weekend with my power supply and see if I can verify this.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I just spent an hour listening and comparing an Alpine 3548 to an Alpine MRP F240 on a set of Kef speakers using a power supply to power the amps. I swapped the amplifiers back and forth playing the same songs and there *is* a difference. The 3548 does have better more impactful bass, slightly more sparkle in the tweeters, and better imaging. The difference isn’t huge (noticeable in the bass though) but it’s there. I’m a believer now for sure that an amplifier does make a sound quality difference. My music just sounds more lively on the older Japan made Alpine 3548. 

Even when I bridged the F240 for 100 watts per channel compared to the 60 watts per channel the Alpine 3548 is rated for, the 3548 still sounded better. 

Now the bad news: i’m Going to have to change out my amps dammit.


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's a link if you would like to download the original shootout

https://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/0bf3d1_8a48014ab5bd417abfaf16684973ca8e.pdf


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Anybody on here actaully have experience with the Sony XM GS4?


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

V8toilet said:


> . . . there *is* a difference . . .


Does this mean that you'll be changing your vote in the poll? It won't be a tie anymore. :laugh:


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

nyquistrate said:


> Does this mean that you'll be changing your vote in the poll? It won't be a tie anymore. :laugh:


I tried but to but it won’t let me. 

I’m going to take my Pioneer PRSD4200F out of my car and do the same AB test against my benchmark Alpine 3548. That Pioneer is the best class D I have so I’m hoping I cannot tell a difference. https://www.crutchfield.com/S-OQeFNyCAFq9/p_130D4200F/Pioneer-Stage-4-PRS-D4200F.html

If some of you, or the original poster feel I’m off topic here than please just say so and I’ll start a new thread later. I won’t be offended.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Bump to see what you settled on e46SQ?


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

I suggest the following as I went for this ''D Class'' hype and sorry to say but couldnt dissaggree more over it being equal in terms of SQ compared to a AB class from a high end make.


1) buy the soo called great ''D Class'' but buy it used yet clean so that afterwards if your going to sell it you dont loose much.

2) buy a reference high end amp of ''AB'' class used / clean also

3) simply set them up and listen to songs you know by heart look for diffferences in midbass region,vocals,highs etc to see if there are any details missing etc.

there is also the debate that a human can only remember 15 seconds of an audio input this is total ******** PERIOD..

my wife is a Neurologist and in the medical center she works in has both a Otologist and a Audiologist and I specifically asked them (and now laugh at it) if this claim was true they all laughed and said thats ********.


heres the catch:
when we read this claim it sounds like it is meant for all audio types not matter what it is we listen too.

while the truth is that we can only remember upto/as short as 15secs of a audio playback that we heard for the VERY FIRST TIME!!

In reality in terms of car audio this is total ********! we have gentlemen of the age of 50's here whom have listened to the very same song for over 20-30 years for multiple times.

the brain does not forget that much friends, we are not that stupid of a species


----------



## e46SQ (Apr 18, 2016)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> Bump to see what you settled on e46SQ?


Hey, ended up going with the Sony XM-GS4. Seemed excellent spec wise and seems like a perfect fit for the Piccolos and CDM880s. Reviews say they'e amazing as well with crisp and clear sound. Really compact as well.

But what really sold it for me was the frequency range to 100,000 Hz lol :laugh4:


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

e46SQ said:


> Hey, ended up going with the Sony XM-GS4. Seemed excellent spec wise and seems like a perfect fit for the Piccolos and CDM880s. Reviews say they'e amazing as well with crisp and clear sound. Really compact as well.
> 
> 
> 
> But what really sold it for me was the frequency range to 100,000 Hz lol :laugh4:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

